
After Facebook staff walkout, Zuckerberg defends no action on Trump posts - awb
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-protests-allhands/after-facebook-staff-walkout-zuckerberg-defends-no-action-on-trump-posts-idUSKBN2392T5
======
DevKoala
Was there really a walkout? According to jwz there wasn’t.

[https://www.jwz.org/blog/2020/06/everyone-at-facebook-is-
qwh...](https://www.jwz.org/blog/2020/06/everyone-at-facebook-is-qwhite-
complicit/)

I am not defending Zuck, but it seems like the media is trying to paint a
story about Facebook that is not.

~~~
commandlinefan
FYI, your link doesn’t work - apparently jwz redirects links from HN.

~~~
DevKoala
I forgot about that. It's just a referrer check, it opens on cmd/ctrl + click
just fine.

~~~
commandlinefan
Any idea what his issue is? Did he get kicked off of HN or something?

------
ve55
Although some may think the reason why Mark Zuckerberg has come out against
fact-checking politicians is so that he can reap profits and sow division
while cackling maniacally, I think instead he has simply put a lot of thought
into the problem, and not only realized how difficult it is, but also that it
cannot work well long-term. He is much more concerned about the long-term
future (decades) of Facebook than he is about some upsetting posts made by an
upsetting person.

~~~
0xy
Your comment would make sense if his position was consistent, but he already
has a team of partisan "fact checkers" for other posts, including their new
"supreme court" (which is similarly stacked with partisans).

Additionally, there's the outright censorship he allows due to government
pressure, particularly in Europe.

If Zuckerberg was a principled man, where's E2EE on Facebook's messaging
products? It was announced then totally vanished, never to be mentioned again
(presumably after he got a tap on the shoulder from some alphabet agencies).

Zuckerberg is a position chameleon, and he appears whatever color he thinks
the audience wants him to appear as.

~~~
ve55
I don't think he's necessarily taking the best ethical option at every turn,
just that he's playing a long-term game, even if what he is optimizing for is
Facebook's success, not purely ethics.

It's clear he and Facebook is getting a lot of flak for this choice, so he has
to think it will pay off long-term for it to be worth it.

------
jonathanpeterwu
Zuck. Pathologically lies and moves the goalposts. But employees are
essentially powerless in this.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Individually, yes, except if they _actually_ find his actions sufficiently
disagreeable, they could quit.

------
downerending
Zuck once crapped on us oldsters a bit, but I suspect older employees, who
tend to know the difference between _their_ business and the _company 's_
business, are looking a bit more appealing these days.

~~~
artifact_44
I recently got a job lead from a FB recruiter.. the very first question was
about my age. Really put me off.

~~~
downerending
I felt some of that last time I interviewed there. There was one guy who
seemed to think that because I was _older_ than him, I should also be
_smarter_ than him. Or something. Odd bar to set.

Anyway, I'm thanking my lucky stars these days that they turned me down.

------
suyash
Zuck good job, well done. Let's vow to protect free speech everywhere.

